# internal server problem



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

anyone else having connectivity issues with the site as in server or mysql?


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Had those problems 10mins ago all seem fine now.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

yeah seems better bud, admin any ideas?


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

I tried 6/7 mins ago, had the same message


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

maybe steve was doing some upgrades that locked it up temporarily


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi guys, thank you for the reports. I took a look at the db logs and it seemed to be a small glitch in the server during that time and it should be sorted now. Please let me know if you see it again mate.

Many thanks,
Steve


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Ah ok, thanks for letting us know Steve


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Cheers Steve, will let you know if it happens again


----------

